# Let's get acquainted My name is Tomas!



## Loghikeels (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi! 
My name is Tomas!


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2007)

My name is Qion! 

...and hello! Welcome to this lovely forum that will soon be abuzz with iPhones.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm Dustaro


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm Ferdinand


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not Ferdinand


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm nixgeek.  Welcome.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not Ferdinand either. Welcome


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I am Satcomer. I would rather not give my real name, sorry.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello, my name is Symphonix and I'm a Macaholic.


----------



## Qion (Jul 3, 2007)

Tomas needs to recognize our many greetings!

(Shouldn't it be T*h*omas, by the way???)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2007)

Qion said:


> Tomas needs to recognize our many greetings!
> 
> (Shouldn't it be T*h*omas, by the way???)



Not necessarily depending on where the name originates from.  In Spanish, it's Tomas (pronounced _Toe-MOSS_...yeah, I know my phonetic spelling is funny-looking ).


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Not necessarily depending on where the name originates from.  In Spanish, it's Tomas (pronounced _Toe-MOSS_...yeah, I know my phonetic spelling is funny-looking ).


In Welsh it's Tomos.


----------



## Qion (Jul 4, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Not necessarily depending on where the name originates from.  In Spanish, it's Tomas (pronounced _Toe-MOSS_...yeah, I know my phonetic spelling is funny-looking ).



Tomas also means "you take", which makes sense, because we're taking our time to reply to this thread.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 4, 2007)

Glad to hear from you, Tomas (Where are you - ?)


----------



## mw84 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm Spartacus.

Or Mark.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2007)

Qion said:


> Tomas also means "you take", which makes sense, because we're taking our time to reply to this thread.



Right, but it would be pronounced "TOE-moss" with the emPHAsis on the first syllABle.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2007)

In German it's Thomas - pronounced "Toh-mas".


----------



## pds (Jul 6, 2007)

mw84 said:


> I'm Spartacus.
> 
> Or Mark.


lol  

aqui pds, ¿de donde eres, Tomas?


----------

